

At a Brooklyn School, the Cool Crowd Pushes the King Around - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/18/nyregion/at-brooklyns-is-318-the-cool-kids-are-the-chess-champs.html?ref=nyregion&pagewanted=all

======
asnyder
I enjoyed the article, think some members of this community will too.

